# shotgun shot number



## Hunterdude (Feb 6, 2008)

just wondering what is the best shot for squirrel, rabbit, and water fowl.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

6 for squirel and rabbit

Steel 3 or 4 for duck, 2,1 or BB for Geese


----------



## Hunterdude (Feb 6, 2008)

thanks what number is good 4 pigeon and squirrel.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

all general purpose shooting/hunting #6


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

#6 but I am a big shot I like 4s and 2s


----------



## dave young (Jul 17, 2011)

I've found after 38 seasons chasing the bushytails, that #5 shot is best. #6 usually stays in the meat and often doesn't break bones well enough. It can sometimes be hard to get the right pattern with 'em too as they are too sparse with a open choke.
My best combo is 1-1/4 #5 with 3-1/4 drams powder (12 ga) and a IM choke.


----------

